# Is this Corsair Ram, Samsung B-Die, SDie, D/E Die, Are OEM?



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

Maybe someone is using this same ram and can tell me what Die this ram is, i called Corsair and they could not tell me over the phone phone i am having to wait on a email bc they have to contact the higher department. This is what i am interested in purchasing but was wanting to know what Die this is before i purchase...
*Corsair CMK32GX4M4B3600C18 Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 DRAM 3600MHz C18 Kit*


----------



## XL-R8R (Dec 2, 2020)

A quick G search, tells me these are Hynix.


Early revisions point to being B-Die; the ones about appear to be Hynix based on Thaiphoon results.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

XL-R8R said:


> A quick G search, tells me these are Hynix.



According to my QVL it for sure is a Samsung, But its not telling me if its B-Die S-Die Etc
*Corsair CMK32GX4M4B3600C18 Vengeance LPX 32GB DDR4 DRAM 3600MHz C18 Kit*
This tells me the Chip Brand but not the Die. https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/.../Memory_QVL_for_AMD_Ryzen_3000_X570-4DIMM.pdf



XL-R8R said:


> A quick G search, tells me these are Hynix.
> 
> 
> Early revisions point to being B-Die; the ones about appear to be Hynix based on Thaiphoon results.



So confused and im new at this trying to learn so my QVL is lying about its Samsung? Bc i have Hynix in my system now, i have ram the thiaphoon burner, plus on the QVL its listed as Hynix but does not tell me what die it is unless i run Thiaphoon burner.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 2, 2020)

I used B-Die Finder when I was hunting for RAM to buy, it says they aren't found or unknown to them:






						B-Die Finder
					

Find Samsung B-Die DDR 4 memory kits on Amazon, Newegg and many more.




					benzhaomin.github.io


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

Fluffmeister said:


> I used B-Die Finder when I was hunting for RAM to buy, it says they aren't found or unknown to them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt realize this was going to be tricky, i need to see if this is on my QVL before i purchase it tho right?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

QVL is what the motherboard manufacturer has tested *PRE RELEASE* of the motherboard as known to work. Very few motherboard makers will keep a current list after the boards release into the wild.

Anything else is luck of the draw depending on BIOS and CPU for some, while on my test rigs, I have yet to run across a set of ram that will not post, run XMP/DOCP, or overclock to some extent.

Take that information as you like.

Corsair cannot be depended on to stay with the same or similar ICs....this is why all of their kits have a Revision Number. When that number changes, it is highly likely the ICs have changed as well. That ties back to the comment of earlier kits were B-die while latter are Hynix.

Look for something G.Skill if you want to go by QVL, either that or check the like of Patriot and TEAM, as both use B-die widely across many of their kits.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> QVL is what the motherboard manufacturer has tested *PRE RELEASE* of the motherboard as known to work. Very few motherboard makers will keep a current list after the boards release into the wild.
> 
> Anything else is luck of the draw depending on BIOS and CPU for some, while on my test rigs, I have yet to run across a set of ram that will not post, run XMP?DOCP, or overclock to some extent.
> 
> ...



This is my QVL is it updated on 11//17/20..
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/.../Memory_QVL_for_AMD_Ryzen_3000_X570-4DIMM.pdf
What hard is trying to find Samsung B-Die for this board for 4x8.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> This is my QVL is it updated on 11//17/20..
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/.../Memory_QVL_for_AMD_Ryzen_3000_X570-4DIMM.pdf
> What hard is trying to find Samsung B-Die for this board for 4x8.



This is for a Ryzen system? If so, I would look at 2X16 kits. Easier to run two sticks than it is to run 4!
Off to look at the QVL and see what shakes. Oh HA!, yeah with my Hero WiFi, I have no issues with any ram (I have been sent for testing) using my 3900X.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> This is for a Ryzen system? If so, I would look at 2X16 kits.
> Off to look at the QVL and see what shakes.



Well i do different things on my system so i figured 32 Gigs would be sweet to have. Yes its Ryzen 3700X, i just want this ram so bad CMW32GX4M4C3600C18 but it has not been tested on the B-Die site yet and according to the QVL it is Samsung but not sure if its B-Die ETC. This Corsair has a lot of amazing ratings, it seems to be really good ram but not all the way sure.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

What I am saying is to get the 32GB of density in a two stick kit rather than in four.

Is this system running with other RAM already? I mean why the hunt for B-die specifically? Do you plan on overclocking, or is this just because you heard B-die is best for AMD?

Reason I ask is that if you want to clock the ram, last I knew Micron had the fastest ICs out right now.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> What I am saying is to get the 32GB of density in a two stick kit rather than in four.
> 
> Is this system running with other RAM already? I mean why the hunt for B-die specifically?



Its Running but my timings off.. My timings are 28  27  27  58  88, my xmp is throwing this memory off bc its only 2Dims and not 4Dim compatible, so i just hunting for ram thats 4Dim compatible bc the timings on the B-Die ram is very tight, according to this Ryzen Dram Calculator im using.. I also use the Thiaphoon burner.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> my xmp is throwing this memory off bc its only 2Dims and not 4Dim compatible, so i just hunting for ram thats 4Dim compatible



What does this mean?

Wait, just looked through your older posts.... you have a kit of TOUGHRAM 4400 installed.....pretty sure that should be B-die.

As to the timings issues.....I would clear CMOS and reinstall or install the latest BIOS. Something isnt right with the way those timings are showing up in software.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> What does this mean?



My CPU will not bootup when ever i enable the xmp profile.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> My CPU will not bootup when ever i enable the xmp profile.



If you have the 4400 TOUGHRAM, there could be an IMC cap as to why it wont hit that speed.

Also, I tend to edit posts. Please go back and reread some of my earlier ones, as I feel you are quoting me while I was editing my posts....sorry.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> If you have the 4400 TOUGHRAM, there could be an IMC cap as to why it wont hit that speed.



what is IMC, yes it is the 4400, but i have 4Dims in it and this ram is only compatible for 2 dims and i did not know this at first.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> what is IMC, yes it is the 4400, but i have 4Dims in it and this ram is only compatible for 2 dims and i did not know this at first.



The CPU has an Internal Memory Controller. Some are awesome on air cooling or water, some are not!

You are somewhat correct that high speed is easier to do on two sticks. Thing is, I think 4400MHz might be too much.

My thoughts would be to manually set all four sticks that you have to 3600MHz in speed, with timings like 16-18-18-38 and set CPU voltage to 1.35V
If that does not post, you may need to add some SOC volts, although my Hero always tends to overshoot what you need anyways on AUTO, so it should do its thing!

EDIT, I also see now you can run 4000MHz on all four sticks. Not sure what your Infinity Fabric is set to, but you wont gain much performance going past it with the RAM.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> My CPU will not bootup when ever i enable the xmp profile.


Enable the XMP/DOCP profile BUT then change the DRAM Frequency to 3600 and see if it will boot.
If it does you can try to tighten the timings Manually OR try setting the DRAM Frequency to 3733 or 3800 and see if it boots.

I found your specs here:
(1) DRAM calculator for Zen 3 | Page 5 | TechPowerUp Forums
But What EXACT RAM kit Model # are you currently using ?

PS
If you want need Samsung B-Die RAM G.Skill lists a few B Die 32 GB kits (CL16-16-16-36/CL14-15-15-35) as compatible with your MB/CPU:
RAM Configurator-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> The CPU has an Internal Memory Controller. Some are awesome on air cooling or water, some are not!
> 
> You are somewhat correct that high speed is easier to do on two sticks. Thing is, I think 4400MHz might be too much.
> 
> ...



I have not entered the timings i let the computer auto do it bc i am not sure what is safe to enter, I am going by a program called Dram Calculator and its only safe at 3800Mhz... Have u ever used Dram calculator is is pretty safe?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> I have not entered the timings i let the computer auto do it bc i am not sure what is safe to enter, I am going by a program called Dram Calculator and its only safe at 3800Mhz... Have u ever used Dram calculator is is pretty safe?


I would Not recommend you use the timings exactly as stated in the DRAM Calculator. 
They tend to be a good starting point But don't always work.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> I would Not recommend you use the timings exactly as stated in the DRAM Calculator.
> They tend to be a good starting point But don't always work.



Ok, what timings, exactly should i use for this ram Thermaltake i have 4x8. what timings do u think i should try? at 3800 to play it safe?
*R009D408GX2-4400C19A*


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> My thoughts would be to manually set all four sticks that you have to 3600MHz in speed, with timings like 16-18-18-38 and set CPU voltage to 1.35V
> If that does not post, you may need to add some SOC volts, although my Hero always tends to overshoot what you need anyways on AUTO, so it should do its thing!




That's what I put earlier. Should give you a good place to start while eliminating as many variables as possible while trying it.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm guessing it might only work at 3600 because you have 4 stick and not 2.
So try Setting DOCP profile and Change the DRAM Frequency to 3600 and see if it even boots with those loose timing and then you can work to get them tighter.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> That's what I put earlier. Should give you a good place to start while eliminating as many variables as possible while trying it.



What program do u use, r do u just know this, i dont know any of this at all so i am trying to figure out the safe point where i wont crash my system.. No burn any parts up.. If u know this on ur own u are very amazing!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> I'm guessing it might only work at 3600 because you have 4 stick and not 2.
> So try Setting DOCP profile and Change the DRAM Frequency to 3600 and see if it even boots with those loose timing and then you can work to get them tighter.



I do believe his toughram will try to post with odd timings.

I test memory as part of my day gig.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> What program do u use, r do u just know this, i dont know any of this at all so i am trying to figure out the safe point where i wont crash my system.. No burn any parts up.. If u know this on ur own u are very amazing!!!



Ok so u use the Dram Calculator for a starter and enter the timings it give u just to see if it post then u start going down on the timings from there? so it puts u at 18 18 18 39 so u may bring it down to 17 17 17 17 40 r something like that?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

I dont use anything to give me answers, I am old school, I try it all and see what works. 

Get it to run 3600 16-18-18 at 1.35V, boot to windows, verify with CPU-z


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont use anything to give me answers, I am old school, I try it all and see what works.
> 
> Get it to run 3600 16-18-18 at 1.35V, boot to windows, verify with CPU-z



So if i enter the wrong info it will not mess up anything r burn anything up? Do i need to enable r disable the DOHC?



NoJuan999 said:


> Enable the XMP/DOCP profile BUT then change the DRAM Frequency to 3600 and see if it will boot.
> If it does you can try to tighten the timings Manually OR try setting the DRAM Frequency to 3733 or 3800 and see if it boots.
> 
> I found your specs here:
> ...



*R009D408GX2-4400C19A*
i have 4 Stick 4x8


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> So if i enter the wrong info it will not mess up anything r burn anything up? Do i need to enable r disable the DOHC?



You may need to reset CMOS if it will not run, but I would never advise anything that would do damage to your parts.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 2, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> You may need to reset CMOS if it will not run, but I would never advise anything that would do damage to your parts.



I know u would not do it i was saying if i actually entered in the wrong info and it did not take it. Ok good bc i do have a CMOS button cool, thanks Will get back to u when i do this. This Memory/board seems very sensitive for anything its really crazy, i actually think i need to just get rid of this memory and start with something else. But will try to enter ur timing above to see what i come up with..



brandon7171 said:


> I have not entered the timings i let the computer auto do it bc i am not sure what is safe to enter, I am going by a program called Dram Calculator and its only safe at 3800Mhz... Have u ever used Dram calculator is is pretty safe?



Do i need to mess with bank cycle time? so i just need to enter this 16-18-18-38 and try that? bc my timings what shipped with the ram is 18  25  25  45  1.45v


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 2, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> I know u would not do it i was saying if i actually entered in the wrong info and it did not take it. Ok good bc i do have a CMOS button cool, thanks Will get back to u when i do this. This Memory/board seems very sensitive for anything its really crazy, i actually think i need to just get rid of this memory and start with something else. But will try to enter ur timing above to see what i come up with..
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to mess with bank cycle time? so i just need to enter this 16-18-18-38 and try that? bc my timings what shipped with the ram is 18  25  25  45  1.45v



Just set 16-18-18 if you want and let the board auto tune things for now.


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 3, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Just set 16-18-18 if you want and let the board auto tune things for now.



This. Sneeky's a good guy, he'd never put your system at risk.









						Team T-Force DARK Pro 16GB DDR4 3200 Desktop Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy Team T-Force DARK Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model TDPGD416G3200HC14ADC01 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				



and








						G.SKILL Trident Z RGB (For AMD) 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z RGB (For AMD) 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14Q-32GTZRX with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Those 2 kits are B-Die 100%. I am running the GSkill kit now. (See sys specs)

On the kit you are running, I'd set it to 16-18-18 and leave everything else auto for now. There is one setting most boards set REALLY high that hurts performance.. but I'd have to look it up again to know for sure. (It likes to set the timing to 600 clocks or something when it can easily run 250-300 or something like that)


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 3, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> I know u would not do it i was saying if i actually entered in the wrong info and it did not take it. Ok good bc i do have a CMOS button cool, thanks Will get back to u when i do this. This Memory/board seems very sensitive for anything its really crazy, i actually think i need to just get rid of this memory and start with something else. But will try to enter ur timing above to see what i come up with..
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to mess with bank cycle time? so i just need to enter this 16-18-18-38 and try that? bc my timings what shipped with the ram is 18  25  25  45  1.45v



post: 4405926, member: 186414"]
I'm guessing it might only work at 3600 because you have 4 stick and not 2.
So try Setting DOCP profile and Change the DRAM Frequency to 3600 and see if it even boots with those loose timing and then you can work to get them tighter.
View attachment 177923
[/QUOTE]


brandon7171 said:


> So if i enter the wrong info it will not mess up anything r burn anything up? Do i need to enable r disable the DOHC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I entered those timings and computer did not boot, has to clear CMOS.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Dec 3, 2020)

Try using 3600 with18-22-22-42 which is the timings from a Corsair 4x8 kit on your MB QVL.
CORSAIR CMK32GX4M4D3600C18(Ver3.31) 4x 8GB SS Micron 18-22-22-42 1.35 
Memory_QVL_for_AMD_Ryzen_3000_X570-4DIMM.pdf (asus.com)


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 3, 2020)

NoJuan999 said:


> Try using 3600 with18-22-22-42 which is the timings from a Corsair 4x8 kit on your MB QVL.
> CORSAIR CMK32GX4M4D3600C18(Ver3.31) 4x 8GB SS Micron 18-22-22-42 1.35
> Memory_QVL_for_AMD_Ryzen_3000_X570-4DIMM.pdf (asus.com)



I have sneekypeet helping me atm, he is so helpful and me being a noob does not help, i do not have Corsair kit i have messed up and got a thermaltake kit which does not support 4dims according to their website it use to support 4dims but they took it off so this is a night mare trying to set this ram up. Waiting for sneekypeet to reply back and give me the timings right now they r at 20  25 25  45 83.. I did a user bench test on it and it has helped my score, so now when sneekypeet replys back with the timings and SOC i need i think i will break over 105% on my bench test..


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 3, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> This is my QVL is it updated on 11//17/20..
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/.../Memory_QVL_for_AMD_Ryzen_3000_X570-4DIMM.pdf
> What hard is trying to find Samsung B-Die for this board for 4x8.



@sneekypeet


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> @sneekypeet


Can you show a Thaiphoon Burner screenshot? The link was in my last PM.


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 3, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Can you show a Thaiphoon Burner screenshot? The link was in my last PM.



@sneekypeet 
Maybe this is what u wanting to see?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 3, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> @sneekypeet
> Maybe this is what u wanting to see?



Seeing the timing table at the bottom, I think you did well to run them at 16-20-20 for 3600MHz.


----------

